# We have a new member~~



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 11, 2007)

DeAnna, of Badonkadonk Farms....you have found the perfect place to spend any of your free time. We're really a great group. If you ever have any questions plese dont be afraid to email me, or just ask anyone on the forum. AND~~~ WELCOME from Wisconsin. Would love to see some pics of your other donkeys, we already know you have some cute little babies, and one new owner who is now owned by a little cutie.




: Corinne (Ce)


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello Again & sending you a BIG Welcome from Washington State



~ Teri


----------



## jdomep (Sep 12, 2007)

:aktion033: Welcome from PA! Can't wait to see your donkeys!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 12, 2007)

WELCOME from across the road and round the corner in sunny Central Oregon LOL :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 12, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt] :aktion033: Welcome from Missouri!! :aktion033: Glad to have you here



 [/SIZE]


----------



## hrselady (Sep 12, 2007)

:saludando: [SIZE=14pt]Welcome from Mississippi, so glad your here!!! [/SIZE] :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome from AZ :saludando:


----------



## julieb (Sep 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Another Wisconsin welcome DeAnna...and great farm name



: wish you were closer i'd hit ya up for  one of those cute babies, i've been looking and looking ...enjoy the forum



:  [/SIZE]


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Sep 12, 2007)

Another big WELCOME from Wisconsin. This is a very friendly forum, where it seems like everyone knows one another by there first names, and everyone is so helpful. I just wish I had alot more time to spend on it.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Sep 12, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Welcome from Kansas....... :bgrin [/SIZE]*


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome!





My friend has a standard donkey named Badonkadonk 

Jessi


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi DeAnna :saludando: , welcome from N.Y.



, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 13, 2007)

:saludando: Welcome DeAnna, from Nova Scotia, Canada!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome from northern Alberta, Canada!! You'll love it here!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Welcome from Alabama! Nice to meet ya, Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## DeAnna W (Sep 22, 2007)

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Welcome from Alabama! Nice to meet ya, Shannon
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


Thank you, all of you. I can't believe you are all so far away. Here in Oregon it's starting to get cool at night, it hasn't froze here yet~ my flowers are still all ok. Winter is just around the corner.

Thanks again, DeAnna


----------



## poncho (Sep 23, 2007)

:aktion033: welcome to the forum from wisconsin missy


----------

